# Film Score - End Credit Theme to "Poor Mrs. Sobel"



## Torkelburger (Jan 14, 2014)

End Credit music from a film score I composed way back in 1999 at the age of 24 when I was living in Los Angeles. The film was called "Poor Mrs. Sobel":
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt4581782/


----------



## prasad94 (Jul 11, 2016)

No one has commented on this yet but it's really nice.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

prasad94 said:


> No one has commented on this yet but it's really nice.


Film Score from the 1999 short film "Poor Mrs. Sobel" composed by *Adam Torkelson.*


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

You really do set a mood that is quite emotionally moving. I'd love to see you replicate this once in a while in some of your latest works.


----------

